# Is chat down for anyone else?



## CatParty (May 21, 2014)

I can't seem to see chat. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Bgheff (May 21, 2014)

Ayep.  So, lets continue here on what happened before someone dares insult the "jace trolling effort".


----------



## homerbeoulve (May 21, 2014)

Oh goodness.


----------



## CatParty (May 21, 2014)

Okay I thought it was just me.


----------



## Bgheff (May 21, 2014)

Skype party time


----------



## A-№1 (May 21, 2014)

Same here.  Even on the main page.  All of a sudden the new message chirps stopped and I got a "page does not exist warning".

Now how am I supposed to waste my evening?


----------



## homerbeoulve (May 21, 2014)

My life, ruined!


----------



## José Mourinho (May 21, 2014)

;_;


----------



## Null (May 21, 2014)

Bgheff said:


> Ayep.  So, lets continue here on what happened before someone dares insult the "jace trolling effort".


Can you not be a dick? I don't know what happened a few months ago to strip away what made you a decent guy but you need to get therapy or some shit.


----------



## A-Stump (May 21, 2014)

So what did happen? I'm having severe thunderstorms and its freaking me out and it'd be nice to sperg with you guys and gals.


----------



## Arkangel (May 21, 2014)

Whatever happened happened and I'm pretty confident that things will return to "normal" once everyone's had a breather.


----------



## Mr. 0 (May 21, 2014)

Deagledad had his revenge.


----------



## A-№1 (May 21, 2014)

So is chat gone due to a technical failure, or a failure of personality?  I wasn't paying attention when it happened, but I can't imagine what would require removing chat instead of a judiciously targeted temporary bann (or permanent).

tl;dr: Was this intentional or unintentional?  Specific details not needed.


----------



## BT 075 (May 21, 2014)

Chat is gone because Pixy is fat and Deagledad would not have sex with her.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 21, 2014)

Chat's gone because pacer


----------



## Mr. 0 (May 21, 2014)

DeagleDad420 said:


> Chat's gone because pacer


pacer


----------



## José Mourinho (May 21, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> pacer


pacer


----------



## Bgheff (May 21, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> So is chat gone due to a technical failure, or a failure of personality?  I wasn't paying attention when it happened, but I can't imagine what would require removing chat instead of a judiciously targeted temporary bann (or permanent).
> 
> tl;dr: Was this intentional or unintentional?  Specific details not needed.



Intentional


----------



## Luna (May 21, 2014)

no chat? welp I guess that's it for me. l8tr nerds.


----------



## A-№1 (May 21, 2014)

Bgheff said:


> Intentional


Ah.  Then I'm not really concerned.  Thanks for the straight answer.


----------



## Male (May 21, 2014)

Just be patient, that's all.


----------



## CWCissey (May 21, 2014)

-pets-


----------

